# Waiting period between FE & PE



## joserenato16 (Jan 16, 2018)

Hello to all,

I am new to this forum and I would like to know some details regarding the waiting period between FE and PE exams. I graduated school on 2013 with an electrical &amp; computer engineer degree, never took the FE. Now almost 5 years after, I am looking to take the FE exam, I have been working in the field for over 4 years, does that mean I can take the FE and PE back to back, or do I have to 4 years after taking the FE to be able to take the PE?

Thanks.


----------



## SE_FL (Jan 16, 2018)

Generally the timing comes down to state registration times. Most states will not allow you to apply to take the PE until the board approves your FE results. Then the application process may take a couple months and you may miss a registration deadline for the exam you want to sit for.

But to answer your "back-to-back" question, I am not aware of any states that require a four year wait.


----------



## joserenato16 (Jan 17, 2018)

What I meant with back to back was that if I have to wait 4 years after passing the FE exam to be able to take the PE, or if the experience I currently have counts already? Sorry for not being clear.

Thanks


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 17, 2018)

If your experience is reviewed by NCEES as being qualified, and you were somewhat of unsound mind, then yes you could attempt back-to-back examinations. Before the FE exam went CBT style, it was typically administered on the corresponding Sat. of that particular test cycle (PE given on Fri.). Meaning you would have first had to take the PE exam and then the FE exam following (assuming you wanted to take both in the same cycle). However, in my opinion, that would not be very practical. I believe the FE can now be taken at any time that is suitable for the examinee and doesn't necessarily have to be up against the PE exam biannual schedule.


----------



## MikeGlass1969 (Jan 17, 2018)

Pennsylvania requires 4 years after the issuance of the EIT certificate.   

What state are you taking the exam?


----------



## joserenato16 (Jan 17, 2018)

I'm signing up to take the FE exam in Nee Jersey.


----------



## joserenato16 (Jan 17, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> If your experience is reviewed by NCEES as being qualified, and you were somewhat of unsound mind, then yes you could attempt back-to-back examinations. Before the FE exam went CBT style, it was typically administered on the corresponding Sat. of that particular test cycle (PE given on Fri.). Meaning you would have first had to take the PE exam and then the FE exam following (assuming you wanted to take both in the same cycle). However, in my opinion, that would not be very practical. I believe the FE can now be taken at any time that is suitable for the examinee and doesn't necessarily have to be up against the PE exam biannual schedule.


I am ok with taking the PE a cycle after I take the FE, the main question is the 4 years of experience required to take the PE. Do i need to pass the FE first and then accumulated 4 years of experience, or does the experience I already have counts towards taking the PE?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 17, 2018)

joserenato16 said:


> I am ok with taking the PE a cycle after I take the FE, the main question is the 4 years of experience required to take the PE. Do i need to pass the FE first and then accumulated 4 years of experience, or does the experience I already have counts towards taking the PE?


Ah, that seems more logical. :thumbs:  And in most cases your already accumulated experience should count towards taking the PE so you shouldn't have to wait. But just to be certain on that, you may want to reach out to your state board directly to confirm. Since they will be the one to ultimately approve/deny you to sit for both exams.


----------



## John QPE (Jan 17, 2018)

Some states specifically require experience AFTER the FE exam .... I got my PE a year after the FE, and PA made me wait the 4 years (21 years total experience).


----------



## Jbone27 PE (Jan 17, 2018)

I took the FE and PE within a 12 month window and received my license. Seeing as how the EIT certification doesn't really entitle you to perform any specific work that couldn't be performed without it I was doing EIT type work for 8 years prior to being certified. But as mentioned above, it depends on the state.


----------

